# Art



## ringberar (Feb 5, 2010)

I think that there should be a section devoted to art in the Tolkien universe. Its really hard to find good art that isnt from the movie on the internet(or at least I'm having trouble finding some)
by the way, I just joined andIi cant wait to start contributing. This forum looks amazing.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi there and welcome to an Angeleno! 

We do have a small artsy sort of section where members contribute their drawings and fan fiction - it's called The Glittering Caves. I suggest you read each forum's description, that should make things easier to find perhaps. 

But never you mind, kick off your shoes and come join us. There's another place by the hearth over there, and the poetry reading is just about to begin!


----------

